# TAS Derwent River Kayak Fishing(video)



## Dave3573 (Oct 28, 2008)

After spending the last few years fly fishing, my kayak has spent most of the time gathering dust.
And on a recent trip to the east coast I'd remembered why I loved it so, BREAM!!!!

Here's a video shot with the new Gopro 3, of a few trip around the Derwent River. Enjoy


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya Dave

Thanks for posting...Great vid and fish. A lovley spot to fish. Look forward to some more Tassie reports...

Cheers

Stevo....


----------



## bigfishpete (May 22, 2012)

nice vid mate, looks like a great bream fishery. I'll have to put the derwent on the bucket list.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

You'd better guide me onto a few of those bream today.


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

Great fishing and very healthy looking fish. Are you casting for them or trolling? Well done again.


----------



## Dave3573 (Oct 28, 2008)

fisherjayse said:


> Great fishing and very healthy looking fish. Are you casting for them or trolling? Well done again.


All were caught spinning, but you can troll them up in the deeper channel at certain times of the year.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for that.
yet to catch a bream from the 'yak (I like to think that's mostly due to lack of time targeting them) but I hope to get amongst them soon.
Some stonkers down your way, for sure.


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

Sick vid. What sort of retrieve we're you using?


----------



## Dave3573 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bertros said:


> Awesome video Dave. Why not a few fly fishing from the Revo also... Is that a possibility?


I did try a stripping basket that attaches to the side of the Yak, but with the fast current of the Derwent River line management is very hard.
It may work on the east coast lagoon, which i may try later in the year.


----------



## Dave3573 (Oct 28, 2008)

CLJB said:


> Sick vid. What sort of retrieve we're you using?


Double tap pause ;-)


----------

